# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أهداءات تقديم شهادات شكر وتقدير من أسرة المنتدى المغربى☢

## Shamseldeen Victory

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته*  *عام سعيد وسنه مباركة للجميع وأدام الله تجمعنا على الخير والعلم*  *نحمد الله تعالى على ماوصلنا اليه من أنجازات وتقدم وأزدهار مستمر على نحو عامين*  *كما نرجو الله ان يعيننا على الاستمرار بالعطاء ومن هنا منبر المنتدى المغربى الى كافه المنتديات العربية والغربية*  *وبعد*  *الاخوة الافاضل أعضاء زوار المنتدى المغربى لم نصل الى هنا سدا بل بجهد أعضاء وأدارين ومشرفين المنتدى بعلمهم وفنهم الراقى فى كيفية ايصال المعلومة بشكلها الصحيح*  *هذا مادفعنا طائعين لشكرهم لما بزلوه من عطاء*  *ويسرنى ان أتكرم نيابه عن الجميع بتقديم شهادات شكر وتقدير لكل من ساهم فى نشر موقعنا *   *أولهم وعلى رأس هذا الطاقم الأخ الحبيب محمد أبو على* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *مؤسس ورب أسرة هذا المنتدى متيقنين أن هذا التقدير لايساوى مجهوده ولكن نأمل أن ينال رضائه.....ويشهد على عطائه أى فرد من الموقع فأى قسم تفتحه تجد عليه بصمته....وليست مجرد ختم بل فن فى الشرح والخط والصورة الحقيقيه للمعلومة*  *كما له الرقم الأول فى متابعة السبورت والبرامج*  *وله الشكر فله نسبه 80% من الأشياء يضعها مجانيه فيما غيره يقبض نحوها مقابل*  *شكرا أخ محمد*        *يليه الأخ عبد الحميد* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *صاحب العين الساهرة جاهدا للحفاظ على أمن المنتدى ويعتبر طبيب مشاكل الموقع*  *شكرا حميد*        *ويتبعه المبدع الذى بهرنا بأنجازاته الاخ صالح* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *يسرنا شكرك على مابزلته من العطاء ونتمنى لك التوفيق عمليا وأسريا*       نواصل التقديم فى المشاركة الثانية

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*
يلى هؤلاء شخص يخاف اللسان أن يقصر فى حقه هو عبد الرازق* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *أدامك الله أخى وشكرا لك*      *يليه شمس الدين فكتورى* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *وأحمد الله الذى أعطانى شرف الأنضمام اليكم*     *كما يشرفنا شكر وتقدير الأخ حسين* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *فلقد بهرتنا بمتابعت على أقسامك ومواضيعك المميزة*     *وللأخ ياسين* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الفضل فى تقدم أقسام البوكسات والسوفت* *بوركت حبيبى*     *وشكرا لك خليلى وحبيبى بدر**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *فقد أمتعنا بشروحاته وتميزاته*     *وللرائع صاحب الفن المثالى فى تنسيق المواضيع الأخ طالبى* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *شكرا ياغالى*      *ولى عظيم الشرف بمنح الشكر للأخ محمد السيد* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *لما قدمته من رقى لتطور هذا المنتدى*     *ويليهم الاخ حسن رياش* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *بوركت أخى وشكرا جزيلا على منحك لنا كل هذا العلم*     *ولك الامتنان أخى رشيد* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *جزيت خيرا جزيلا مباركا فأنت أهلا  لهذا الوسام*      *وبارك الله فيك أخانا وسام* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *نشهد له بمتابعة أقسامة وأدارتها بشكل صحيح والمواضيح الحلوة بأقسام الهارد*     *كما يستحق خليلنا مغربى* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *شرف تقديم هذه الشهاده فقد ساهم بشكل واضح فى أزدهار مموقعنا*      نتابع أن شاء الله فى المشاركة الثالثة

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*
وبعد نأتى الى مجموعة من الأخوة الأعضاء المميزين حقا الذين نتمنى أن ينضمو لهذا الطاقم قريبا* *هم حقا أصحاب فضل كبير ومواضيع فاقت روعتها الخيال  *  *وهم وأولهم الأخ الحبيب والغالى أحمد* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *صاحب الأبداعات فى قسم الحاسوب وأقر له بمواضيعة الجميلة فى الاقسام الأخرى*     *ويله من أنجز فى قسم الصوتيات المخلص الأخ رشيد* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *بارك الله فيك و1000 شكر*     *يتبعه العملاق الأخ محمد* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *سيد المشاركات والمواضيع الجميلة بارك الله فيك ويسرنا تقديم الشكر له*     *ولدى هنا أنسان أحق له الشكر الأخ طاهر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *هو مبدع الأيفون والمتابع بشكل ملحوظ مليار شكر له*     
وأزكر البقية فى المشاركة الأخيرة

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*
وهنا يدعونى السرور لشكر ثلاث أشخاص أدعو لهم بالتوفيق  *   *الأخ المخضرم المهدى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الذى وأن خطت أنامله أزهرت بالعلم خاصة بأقسام البوكسات شكرا حبيبى*        *وأيضا أخانا حميد* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الذى أرانا من تميزه مادفعنا لتقييم شخصيته المشرقة بالأبداع*       *ثم أتيت شاكرا الأخ المحترم محمد* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *فسلمت اناملك أخى فقد خطت الكثير وبالأخص بمتابعة البوكسات*        *وأخيرا الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لكل عضو ساهم فى نشر أو أزدهار أو تطور هذا المنتدى*  *والترحيب والأمتنان لكل زوار موقعنا*  *والشكر أواله وأخره لله عز وجل*  *مع تحيات كل الطاقم الأدارى لكل مشترك معنا وبموقعنا*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *BR.4gsmmaroc_Team*

----------


## Fannan1

شكرا اخي شمس على الطرح المميز والاكثر من رائع
الف الف مبرروك على مرور عامين
وعقبال 100 سنة باذن الله وشكرا جزيلا
لكل من ساهم في انجاح هذا الصرح الكبير

----------


## salihmob

الشكر كل الشكر لكل من ساهم في مسيره هذا المنتدي
ومزيد من التوفيق

----------


## yassin55

الشكر الى اسره المنتدى المغربى  انشاء الله عقبال الف شمعه

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا اخي شمس واليكم تحياتي جميعا ومعدرة عن عدم التواجد بكترة نظرا للعمل*

----------


## ighdriss

مزيد من التوفيق

----------


## ستارالعراق

جزيل الشكر الى كل المنتدى

----------

